# WoW! have yall checked out the Fish Consumption bans lately?



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Dang, I guess we all are gonna have xray vision, be glowing in the dark or have our skin eaten off if we eat any sea food someday...

































I knew about the kings, but, I must not remember about all this other stuff...

Worth Checking out, click here or read below

*Fish Consumption Bans and Advisories*​
*Recent Changes*


New advisory for Neches River in East Texas
New advisory for Lake Alan Henry in the Panhandle

Fish and shellfish can be a source of high quality protein in your diet. Fish and shellfish, however, can accumulate contaminants from the waters in which they live. The *Texas Department of State Health Services (TDSHS)* monitors fish in the state for the presence of environmental contaminants and alerts the public through bans (closures) and advisories when a threat to human health may occur from the consumption of contaminated fish.
Typically, fish and shellfish do not contain levels of contaminants high enough to cause an imminent threat to health even after a few meals. Health risks from contaminants may increase for people who regularly consume larger fish and predatory fish from one area of contaminated water over a long period of time. To reduce health risks in areas of contamination, people should consume fish from a variety of waterbodies and should generally eat smaller fish. Following TDSHS guidelines and recommendations will significantly decrease health risks and allow a maximum level of protection for persons consuming fish from areas of known contamination.
Consumption bans and advisories are updated by the TDSHS as needed. In waters with consumption bans, possession and consumption of fish and/or shellfish is prohibited. Catch and release fishing from these areas is allowed. A consumption advisory is a recommendation to limit consumption to specified quantities, species, and sizes of fish. For more information, visit the TDSHS website or call the *TDSHS at (800) 685-0361 (shellfish) or (512) 834-6757 (fish)*.
*Fish Consumption Bans *

The possession of all species of fish and crabs is prohibited from the following areas. Catch and release of fish and crabs from these areas is lawful. For maps and details on these bans, see the TDSHS  Listing of Waterbodies with Possession Bans.


*Portions of upper Lavaca Bay in Calhoun Count*y
The Donna Irrigation System in Hidalgo County
Trinity River from the 7th Street Bridge in Fort Worth, downstream to the Texas 34 Bridge in Kaufman and Ellis Counties southeast of Dallas
Mountain Creek Lake in Dallas County
Echo Lake in Tarrant County
 *Fish Consumption Advisories *

TDSHS recommends limiting consumption of certain fish in these areas as indicated below. For area maps and details on these advisories, see the TDSHS  Listing of Waterbodies with Advisories.
*Gulf of Mexico*

*All Texas Coastal Waters*
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


*King mackerel greater than 43 inches in total length should not be consumed.*
For king mackerel 37 to 43 inches in total length:
Adults should limit consumption to no more than one, 8-ounce meal per week.
Women of child-bearing age and children should limit consumption to not more than one, 8-ounce meal per month.

King mackerel less than 37 inches in total length are safe for unrestricted consumption.
 *Flower Garden Banks*


Based on a recent U.S. Food and Drug Administration advisory, the TDSHS advises recreational anglers to avoid consumption of certain fish species captured in the vicinity of the Flower Garden Banks National Marine Sanctuary. More information can be found in the Harmful Algal Blooms section of this website.
 *South Texas*

Lower Leon Creek in San Antonio, Bexar County
Chemicals of Concern: Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)


Persons should not consume any species of fish from Leon Creek starting at the Texas Highway 90 bridge downstream to Military Drive.
 *Valley (Harlingen/McAllen Area)*

Arroyo Colorado, Llano Grande Lake, and the Main Floodway upstream of the Port of Harlingen in Cameron and Hidalgo counties
Chemicals of Concern: Mercury, DDE and PCBs


Persons should not consume longnose gar and smallmouth buffalo from these waters.
 * Central Texas*

Canyon Lake in Comal County 
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


For striped bass and longnose gar, adults and children 12 and older are advised to eat no more than two 8-ounce servings per month. Children under 12 should eat no more than two 4-ounce servings per month.
Pregnant women, women who could become pregnant and mothers who are breastfeeding are advised not to eat any striped bass or longnose gar from the lake.
 *Northeast/Southeast Texas*

Neches River and all contiguous waters in Angelina, Hardin, Houston, Jasper, Polk, Trinity and Tyler counties
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


For flathead catfish, freshwater drum, gar, largemouth bass, spotted bass and white bass, adults should limit consumption to no more than two 8-ounce servings per month. Children under 12 years old should limit their consumption of these same fish to no more than two 4-ounce servings per month.
Women who are nursing, pregnant or who may become pregnant should not consume five of the above species from this stretch of the Neches River.
 Lake Madisonville in Madison County
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


For largemouth bass, adults should limit consumption to no more than two, 8-ounce servings per month, and children under 12 years old should limit consumption to no more than two, 4-ounce servings per month.
Women who are nursing, pregnant or who may become pregnant should not consume largemouth bass from this lake.
 Clear Lake in Panola County
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


For largemouth bass, freshwater drum and bowfin, adults should limit consumption to no more than two, 8-ounce meals per month, and children under 12 years of age should limit consumption to no more than two, 4-ounce meals per month.
Women of childbearing age who are or might become pregnant, or who are nursing should not consume largemouth bass, freshwater drum or bowfin from this lake.
 Hills Lake in Panola County
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


For largemouth bass and freshwater drum, adults should limit consumption to no more than two, 8-ounce meals per month, and children under 12 years of age should limit consumption to no more than two, 4-ounce meals per month.
Women of childbearing age who are or might become pregnant, or who are nursing should not consume largemouth bass or freshwater drum from this lake.
 B.A. Steinhagen Lake in Jasper and Tyler counties; Big Cypress Creek in Marion County; Caddo Lake in Harrison and Marion counties; Sam Rayburn Reservoir in Angelina, Jasper, Nacogdoches, Sabine, and San Augustine counties; and Toledo Bend Reservoir in Newton, Panola, Sabine, and Shelby counties
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


 All Locations: For largemouth bass and freshwater drum, adults should limit consumption to no more than two, 8-ounce meals per month, and children should limit consumption to no more than two, 4-ounce meals per month.
 For B.A. Steinhagen Reservoir: For white bass or hybrid striped bass, adults should limit consumption to no more than one, 8-ounce meal per month, and children should limit consumption to no more than one, 4-ounce meal per month.
 Village Creek in Hardin County
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


For crappie, gar, and largemouth bass, adults should limit consumption to no more than two eight ounce meals per month.
Children under twelve years old should limit consumption of crappie, gar, and largemouth bass to no more than two four ounce meals per month.
Women who are nursing, pregnant, or who may become pregnant should not consume crappie, gar, and largemouth bass from Village Creek.
 Lake Kimball in Hardin and Tyler counties and Lake Pruitt (Black Cypress Creek) in Cass County
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


For all species of fish, adults should limit consumption to no more than two, 8-ounce meals per month, and children under 12 years of age should limit consumption to no more than two, 4-ounce meals per month.
 Lone Star Lake (aka Ellison Creek Reservoir) in Morris County
Chemicals of Concern: PCBs


 Persons should not consume any species of fish from this reservoir.
 Lake Daingerfield in Morris County and Lake Ratcliff in Houston County
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


 For largemouth bass, adults should limit consumption to no more than two, 8-ounce meals per month, and children should limit consumption to no more than two, 4-ounce meals per month.
 *Panhandle*








Lake Alan Henry in Garza and Kent counties
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


For blue catfish, flathead catfish, crappie, largemouth bass and spotted bass, adults should limit consumption to no more than two, 8-ounce meals per month.
Children under 12 and women who are pregnant or nursing should not consume any fish of those species.
 Lake Meredith in Hutchinson, Moore, and Potter counties
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


For walleye, adults should limit consumption to no more than two, 8-ounce meals per month, and children should limit consumption to no more than two, 4-ounce meals per month.
 *Dallas/Fort Worth Area*

Lake Worth in Tarrant County 
Chemicals of Concern: Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)


Persons should not consume any species of fish from these waters.
 Fosdic Lake in Tarrant County


For common carp, adults and children 12 and older should eat no more than two 8-ounce servings per month.
Children under 12 should eat no more than two 4-ounce servings per month.
Women who are or might become pregnant and women who are nursing should not eat any common carp from the lake.
 *Trinity River* from Texas 34 to Cedar Creek Reservoir discharge in Kaufman, Ellis, Henderson, and Navarro counties. 
Chemicals of Concern: Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs), Chlordane, DDE


Persons should not consume any species of gar from these waters.
 *Houston/Galveston Area*

*Lake Isabell in Harris County*
Chemical of Concern: Mercury


Adults should limit consumption of largemouth bass to no more than two 8-ounce servings per month.
Children under 12 years old should limit consumption to no more than two 4-ounce servings per month.
Women who are nursing, pregnant or who may become pregnant should not consume largemouth bass from Lake Isabell.
 *Clear Creek in Brazoria, Fort Bend, Galveston and Harris counties*
Chemical of Concern: Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)


Persons should not consume any species of fish from these waters.
 *Galveston Bay including Chocolate Bay, East Bay, West Bay, Trinity Bay and contiguous waters *
Chemicals of Concern: Dioxin and Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)


For all catfish species and spotted seatrout, adults should limit consumption to no more than one, 8-ounce meal per month.
Women who are nursing, pregnant, or who may become pregnant and children should not consume catfish or spotted seatrout from these waters.
 *Houston Ship Channel* upstream of the Lynchburg Ferry crossing and all contiguous water including the San Jacinto River below U.S. Highway 90 bridge
Chemicals of Concern: Dioxin, Organochlorine pesticides, Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)


For all species of fish and blue crabs, adults should limit consumption to no more than one, 8-ounce meal per month.
Women of child-bearing age and children under 12 should not consume any fish or blue crabs from this area.
 *Houston Ship Channel *downstream of the Lynchburg Ferry crossing and all contiguous waters including Upper Galveston Bay north of a line drawn from Red Bluff Point to Five Mile cut Marker to Houston Point
Chemicals of Concern: Dioxin and Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs)


For spotted seatrout, blue crabs and all catfish species, adults should limit consumption to no more than one, 8-ounce meal per month.
Children under 12 and women of childbearing age should not consume spotted seatrout, blue crabs, or any catfish species from this area.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mashugana


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Too much to read Jimmy, what did it say?


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Basically it said "don't eat kingfish".

I didn't need a government bulletin to tell me that. Hell I hate it when we accidentally catch a few every year.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

PCB's, mercury, other chit, there is a reason why I am not a bay fisherman, and I only keep the small ones off-shore. I am to believe that off-shore fish are in less polluted water. Even with all that, the fish have got to be better for you than all of those cooperate raised protein sources full of antibiotics and such. Something else will probably kill you before you have to worry about having ill affects of eating some fish.
I would be very interested to have the fish that I catch off-shore analyzed to see for my self, how bad things are or if allot of that talk is Peta-evioro-vegan propaganda. 

I know that allot of people along the Texas coast eat allot of fish all the time. I don't hear anything about people getting sick from fish consumption. My question is are there very few cases of this compared all other illnesses that people have or is this just something that nobody talks about, like all of the really bad chit that really goes on in the city that the general public does not need to hear. They through a murder or a car chase hear or there, but I have listened to the police and fire departments on the scanner. Allot of people don't know what actually happens in their town, if they did, everyone would be carrying a gun.


----------



## samj (Apr 12, 2006)

That's done it!!!! My boat, truck, and all the tackle is now up for sale.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Too much to read Jimmy, what did it say?


Hummmmm

dang

I canttttttt...................

Oh yea, -----------It might not be to bad to have the X-ray vision part....

_ "Wheres me a slimy mercury filled oily gray meat king fish *>43"* from anywhere or my *certain fish species from the Flower Gardens *or *trout from the houston ship channel *when I need one?"_ :smile:










Guess I'll have to get me a pair of these in the mean time..


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

we had a yellowfin tuna we caught this winter tested for mercury. It came back ten times less than the federally mandated limit. I'll eat sushi till i drop dead....


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Blue Water Board is for Fisherman that fish. Eat or catch and release..it does not matter. If your going to worry now..about Toxin's in your daily consumption. 
Well think again..all the food's you eat are subject to question these days. The year is 2010...get used to the world being......up! If you worry about all that is bad it ruin's the good! This is a Fishing site. Not what is going to eat my insides site. I will eat fish till I die. I plan on living for a while. I will go on fishing and eat fish. Trout..yes Trout is one of the highest in Mercury. Just watch your intake of mercury. If you want to scare yourself..then go down to the bottom and take a look! More Toxins then you could dream of. So..why don't we all just sit around and think of what will eat us alive. Just look at all that is going on right now in the world. Earth Quakes wars..need I go on. Nuclear worry's and Natural disasters..the new CEO. All worrying does is promote depression which in-turn lead's to bad health and even death. A known medical fact..we cant hide behind curtains and worry. We all must do the thing's that we all love to do. The strong will survive.. and have will and perseverance. Heck...I'm going fishing!
_ Blue Water and Tight Lines! :cheers:_


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

All I know is I am one of the healthiest people I know, I rarely get sick, I don't have allergies, I have no health problems and I eat a chit load of fish.


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

REELING 65 said:


> The Blue Water Board is for Fisherman that fish. Eat or catch and release..it does not matter. If your going to worry now..about Toxin's in your daily consumption.
> Well think again..all the food's you eat are subject to question these days. The year is 2010...get used to the world being......up! If you worry about all that is bad it ruin's the good! This is a Fishing site. Not what is going to eat my insides site. I will eat fish till I die. I plan on living for a while. I will go on fishing and eat fish. Trout..yes Trout is one of the highest in Mercury. Just watch your intake of mercury. If you want to scare yourself..then go down to the bottom and take a look! More Toxins then you could dream of. So..why don't we all just sit around and think of what will eat us alive. Just look at all that is going on right now in the world. Earth Quakes wars..need I go on. Nuclear worry's and Natural disasters..the new CEO. All worrying does is promote depression which in-turn lead's to bad health and even death. A known medical fact..we cant hide behind curtains and worry. We all must do the thing's that we all love to do. The strong will survive.. and have will and perseverance. Heck...I'm going fishing!
> _Blue Water and Tight Lines! :cheers:_


Amen


----------



## adamssportfishing (Aug 13, 2008)

i WAS WONDERING WHY MY FISH ALWAYS WEIGHT SO MUCH:walkingsm


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Kittens are low in mercury and PCB's.


----------



## Sharkbitten (Nov 20, 2009)

None of us are getting out of here alive! Im going to eat and be happy!!!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Well, I would explain all this, but it would bore the hell out of all of you. I used to be one of the toxicologists that would be involved in fish consumption advisories and bans in Texas (it was called the TNRCC back then, not TCEQ). Suffice it to say that any large apex predator in any of the worlds oceans is going to have enough methyl mercury bioaccumulated to be cause for concern for the elderly, children, and women of child bearing age. As far as a bunch of 20-60 yr old middle income male recreational fishermen, you are not what we would label a "sensitive subpopulation" (i.e. we don't care what happens to you), so keep on smoking, drinking, and eating the fish, something else will get you before the toxins do.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

heard a story the other day about a lady marathon runner that ate only canned tuna in water on crackers for lunch and she got very ill, turned out it was mercury poisoning.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Kingfish? Sea trout? ***! I care if I live. I will die if I don't fish and eat fish. Just last month I hate approx 5 lbs of yft, 5 lbs of bft, approx 2 lbs of shark, 1 lb of oysters, 5 lbs of gulf shrimp and, yes I ate approx 1 whole kingfish about 10 lbs. I was perfectly fine, I think, last month. This month I had my first middle ear infection in 28 years, suffered from vertigo from it, bron****is, tonsil****is, sinu****us. Dr said it was the oak pollen that is off the charts. Should I seek legal counsel for bad diagnosis and cut back on my intake of kingfish? Think I can upgrade my boat out of this?


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

igo320 said:


> Kittens are low in mercury and PCB's.


yes they are...but the sharks that you catch on them are not...:smile:


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

they can go tell all that to someone else, i like trout from galveston /chocolate bay, grouper and amberjack from the gardens, and kingfish from anywhere else inthe gulf.:cheers: :fish:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Now for the good news ... Paul Harvey would be proud of me.

The Dolphinfish is one of the lowest in mercury. Scientists don't know exactly why but the thinking is that they grow very fast and die relatively young, thus having little time to store up bad actors in their fat. They are not only a beautiful fish, but the ones above 30 or 40 pounds are usually one heck of a fight - and they eat real good although they lack the food qualities found in tuna and grouper. 

Catch a dink "peanut" for a dolphinfish? They make great bait, but the oldest trick in the book when drift fishing is to leave him on a pole or put him on a rope and leave him swimming under the boat - that'll call in more fish! 

This is a truly amazing fish, low in mercury, high in Omega acids good for you and the bride and kiddos, and one heck of lot of fun out there on the blue. They are starting to run now in 72 degree water.

Good day!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Mercury Shwerkery*

Jimmy,

I don't believe there is any danger. My ex-girlfriend lived on the coast of Texas all her life and consumed fish from half of the sites you listed and she looks just fine.

Lets now focus on something more important - global cooling!


----------



## KendaliaTX (Mar 19, 2010)

*Ciguatera*

Only thing i would worry about would be eating fish from the gardens. That ciguatera is VERY bad juju. I friend of a friend got it while in the virgin islands about 8 years ago, and still has symptoms every now and then. Especially when he drinks. Look it up and read about it. Not something to screw with....


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

mredman said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> I don't believe there is any danger. My ex-girlfriend lived on the coast of Texas all her life and consumed fish from half of the sites you listed and she looks just fine.
> 
> Lets now focus on something more important - global cooling!


Mike,
U DA MAN!!!!!
:doowapsta
Dat beats da heck out of my xray vision picts. 
​


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

KendaliaTX said:


> Only thing i would worry about would be eating fish from the gardens. That ciguatera is VERY bad juju. I friend of a friend got it while in the virgin islands about 8 years ago, and still has symptoms every now and then. Especially when he drinks. Look it up and read about it. Not something to screw with....


True dat too. Scientists have measured ciguatera in about every sampled ocean fish of the world, with tropical and subtropical coral reef fish being the worst. Flower Gardens is a prime example and no exception to the rule, but that is a limited area, which is why it is a more prevalent problem in the Bahamas and Caribbean.

It is a horrible disease if you react to it violently ... for some, the symptoms are a mild case of upset stomach. Folks that are sensitive to ciguatera get extreme pain in the abdomen, hot/cold reversal, and other strange effects some the neurotoxin that linger for months and sometimes years.

You probably have had a mild case of ciguatera and didn't know it. I've had the hot/cold reversal thing with a bellyache, the classic symptoms. If you take a hot shower, it feels cold as ice. It is easy to get sun or heat stroke because you're shivering so bad and want to get warmer! But it went away after a few days. Others, they can end up in the hospital.

The only marine affliction I fear more than ciguatera is Vibrio vulnificus. That one is so deadly gross you don't want to think about the symptoms.

-sammie


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Confused?*

Did he get it from a female fish or a fishy female???



KendaliaTX said:


> I friend of a friend got it while in the virgin islands about 8 years ago, and still has symptoms every now and then. Especially when he drinks. Look it up and read about it. Not something to screw with....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

hold your breath and don't breath if your worried about that... those are very very close to the same bans/advisories that have been in place for years... actually look the same to me! the galvetraz bans/advisories have been around forever!


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

The problem with most of these toxins is not that you would die from eating the fish one time or even ten. But years of exposure could result in damage to the liver and/or the brain, both things that you only have one of. By the time you know there is a problem, it's too late and the damage is usually irreversible.

The widest spread area is the Galveston Bay complex and that is probably due to pollutants being dredged up along the ship channel. Apparently menhaden ate algae w/ toxins, trout and "catfish" ate the menhaden and thus the warnings. Reds and flounder don't tend to eat as much menhaden and therefore they are not included. From what I read this warning will probably be canceled within a few years as the toxins are removed from the bio-system.

The next largest is in Lavaca Bay. When it originally came out it was for all of Lavaca Bay, but I believe it is now just the area around Point Comfort. Alcoa apparently had cesium/selenium as a byproduct of its processes and let it run off into the bay over the years.

While it seems like a lot of places have warnings, there are a lot of others that don't. Why push your luck, go by the guidelines and you shouldn't have anything to worry about. You can ignore the guidelines and probably be just fine, but if you're the one in a thousand that ends up with cancer or liver failure, that fillet won't taste quite so sweet.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm still going to fish, (and eat them). It wouldn't hurt to instead of spening all the stinking money on , "global warming", to pressure local officials to stop local companies from dumping their garbage, (I.E. left over toxic chemicals), into the bay. The last time I drove up buffalo bayou the amount of trash, (mostly plastic water bottles, and grocery bags), was incredible. It was like the entire population of central Houston does not know how to use a trash can. The stench and filth in the water was like the cities sewers and entire landfill was being constantly dumped into the water. Dead fish and a brown scum stain, (and a bent prop from hitting a piece of floating trash was my reward for the trip. I have never seen a more polluted waterway in my life. I'm the last person to be a "tree hugger", but Houston can do better than this. A concerted effort by outdoorsmen, (not the masses of homeless that use this waterway as a giant toilet), could get a response from our elected officials to clean this up. Here's an idea, instead of a "jobs" bill that just sends money to political cronies, how about spending this money hiring the unemployed and and on welfare to clean this up?


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

I do believe there is also a mercury advisory for ling off of southeast Texas and Louisiana.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I find it interesting that noone has ever questioned shrimp! There are thousands of pounds of shrimp out of Galveston bay, I wonder how they mearure up on PCB's and dioxins.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Swells said:


> They are not only a beautiful fish, but the ones above 30 or 40 pounds are usually one heck of a fight


Yup, I'd hate to think what a 200 pound dolphin would fight like.

Pound for pound, dolphin fight better than any other fish besides tuna and marlin.

I think it's Capt. Peter Wright that has a saying that goes something like "tie equal sized marlin and tuna together by the tails, and the marlin will quickly drown the tuna".

Tie a dolphin to a sailfish and I'm not sure the dolphin would even know it was attached to anything 

The 40ish pound dolphin in Costa Rica fight twice as hard as 95% of the 100 pound sailfish.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Your fish should have low toxin levels if they are on the small to medium size, since they do not have many, many years to bio-accumulate the baddies like methyl mercury. This is true for even shark, tuna, sword, and kingfish, all of which were reported to have very, very high doses of mercury in their tissues. Smaller ones do NOT have this problem.

What happens is, us sportsmen and women want BIG HUGE trophy fish. These are actually not as good eating and are chock full of baddies and parasites, even though they fight good. 

Good question about Galveston Bay shrimp, and I am not sure of the answer. They certainly don't live 3 to 10 years so they can absorb a lot of baddies. Perhaps the Aggies in the Marine Science program can help us there.
-sammie


----------



## Ole Seahuntress (Jun 7, 2018)

Gosh, that's too bad. Seems like its contaminated everywhere. Oh well, I'm not dead yet! Still kicking!


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Ole Seahuntress said:


> Gosh, that's too bad. Seems like its contaminated everywhere. Oh well, I'm not dead yet! Still kicking!


Seahuntress, this is a 9 year old thread


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

high hopes said:


> all i know is i am one of the healthiest people i know, i rarely get sick, i don't have allergies, i have no health problems and i eat a chit load of fish.


me-two....


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey i've eaten alot of trout and kingfish and i'm still kicking. Maybe not for too much longer but who knows?


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Day0ne said:


> Seahuntress, this is a 9 year old thread


LOL...9 years later and I am still eating trout from Galveston bay, grouper and an ocasional 36" kingfish from the nasty arse GOM. Some of us will never learn.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The real problem is no one wants to keep industries accountable, especially the CEO's, upper management and board members. All they every get is a slap on the wrist with a fine, which they pay and trickle down the cost to employees losing their jobs. If we were to keep these people criminally accountable, things would change.

The other issue is people don't take these consumption bans seriously and say things like, "I'm still kicking," or "Hasn't killed me yet," or "I don't believe this BS." The thing they don't realize is some of these chemicals might cause health issues that most people will attribute to old age like arthritic, headaches, etc or cancers.


----------



## FloridaFishinFool (Apr 8, 2019)

atcfisherman said:


> The other issue is people don't take these consumption bans seriously and say things like, "I'm still kicking," or "Hasn't killed me yet," or "I don't believe this BS." The thing they don't realize is some of these chemicals might cause health issues that most people will attribute to old age like arthritic, headaches, etc or cancers.


Bingo! Very true! But it is actually much worse than even what is being told in public.

In Florida they have been hiding the BMAA problem for years, but it is now getting out there thanks in part to an awesome documentary on the water problem called:
*



*
Take a look and see what is accumulating in our food and water that is not being talked about- yet. BMAA is not removed in water treatment plants. It passes right on through into our drinking water and is now in our food chain.

Take a listen to what doctors and scientists say BMAA is doing to all of us...

And presently, BMAA levels are going up, not down. And no one wants to discuss it because there is virtually NOTHING anyone can do about it.

We poison ourselves and then ignore it to our own peril -and especially our posterity's peril. But who cares?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Protect the public ......*

so from now on it's catch and re-lease only ......


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Momma's Worry said:


> so from now on it's catch and re-lease only ......


It doesn't have to be. People need to start demanding accountability towards companies that pollute, not just a simple $ fine. They must clean up their pollution and upper management/CEO help responsible. Simple as that.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Accountability*



atcfisherman said:


> It doesn't have to be. People need to start demanding accountability towards companies that pollute, not just a simple $ fine. They must clean up their pollution and upper management/CEO help responsible. Simple as that.


***** happens, you want to put people in jail because of accident, that will definitely stop them from ever happening again.


----------



## FloridaFishinFool (Apr 8, 2019)

The problem is not always corporations. They are part of the problem, but in the real world it is the human population itself and the increasing waste of an increasing population that is the worst pollution offenders on this planet.


Scientists have now proven that 60% of the pollution found in Florida waters comes from human septic waste. 60%. And it is from this waste that is causing the algae blooms, and from those comes the BMAA that can not be removed from the water by normal water treatment facilities. BMAA passes right on through to every faucet in every house online. Even the wells are now becoming contaminated.


The ONLY solution to this growing problem is an immediate reversal of the population increase. Rather than increase human numbers, our only solution and salvation is a reduction of the human population numbers.


Industry pollution is directly related to population increase.


It seems we are humans stampeding ourselves over a cliff and only once we go over will the real heavy lifting in problem solving be paramount while today it is largely still ignored.


Shame here in Florida I have to study maps of water flow that carries with it the toxic waste I have to avoid when I consider where to take my boat and fish.


Do I want to go into Florida's toilet bowl Lake Okeechobee, or avoid the worst concentration of human waste in Florida and head to our only clean waters left that are spring fed? Fortunately I live in the middle of our best spring waters so the choice is clear for me and my boys... Shame the future they will have here with increasing human population numbers making it worse every day and every year.


They say 1,000 people a day move into Florida. With numbers like this there is no solution in sight. We are poisoning ourselves and ignoring it to a large degree. I can not do that any longer.


Even the BassMaster Elite on the St. Johns River launches their boats and tournament just South of the major polluters of that river so they too can avoid the toxic waters here.


Where do you want to fish today boys? Head into the sewers, or try and find clean water today? These are our choices these days...


I will never fish Okeechobee again. And for those who do, the heaviest concentration of nutrient loading comes down the Kissimmee River from central Florida. Before 2018 it averaged 558 metric tons per year dumped into that lake. In 2018 it set a record with 1,040 metric tons... and with 60% coming from human waste, and with 1,000 a day moving into Florida... guess what? Okeechobee is turning into Florida's most toxic sewage dumping ground and best to avoid it until this problem is solved.


----------

